# Những câu chuyện khó tin về xác chết



## nguyenquynh010906 (3 Tháng sáu 2013)

*Những câu chuyện khó tin về xác chết*



1. Dùng thi thể con gái làm ma nơ canh



Tại cửa hàng váy cưới ở Chihuahua, Mexico luôn có một ma nơ canh rất xinh đẹp. Rất nhiều khách hàng tới đây đều cảm thấy rất thú vị trước cô ma nơ canh như người thật này. Nhiều người còn lầm tưởng chủ cửa hàng đã thuê người mẫ nữ tới đây để làm mẫu cho cửa hàng. 
Tuy nhiên, không ai biết được rằng cô ma-nơ-canh được làm từ… thi thể con gái của người chủ cũ cửa hàng này.
Người dân tại Chihuahua cho biết, cô gái này tên là Kara, bị nhện độc cắn chết và sau khi qua đời, cô đã được chính mẹ ruột dùng kỹ thuật cao để duy trì “nhan sắc”.
Chính vì thế, qua bao năm, khuôn mặt cô gái vẫn giữ được nét tươi tắn như thời còn sống.

2. Thi thể mọc tóc và móng tay như người sống 


Mới đây, người dân vùng nông thôn phía Bắc Thái Lan đã có 1 phen hú vía khi phát hiện thi thể một bé trai rất kỳ lạ. Được biết, cậu bé này đã chết từ khá lâu nhưng xác không hề bị phân hủy, tóc và móng tay vẫn mọc bình thường như người đang sống. 
Thực hư của câu chuyện này vẫn chưa có lời giải đáp nhưng rất nhiều người tò mò đã tìm tới đây xem. Trong vùng còn đồn đại rằng ai quỳ lạy thi thể đứa bé thì sẽ được phù hộ gặp may mắn. 

3. 13 năm nằm dưới nước thi thể vẫn nguyên vẹn


Vừa qua, 1 thi thể của một thợ lặn đã được tìm thấy dưới đáy hồ Michigan, Mỹ. Sau khi xác định danh tính của nạn nhân được xác định là Dirk Kann, 52 tuổi, mất tích vào năm 1999. Tuy nhiên, điều khiến người ta ngạc nhiên là sau 13 năm bị chôn vùi dưới lòng nước thi thể của ông Dirk vẫn không hề mảy may thay đổi.
Được biết, ông bị mất tích trong khi đang lặn cùng 2 người bạn để khám phá con tàu Lakeland huyền thoại vào tháng 9/1999. Theo những người bạn cùng chuyến lặn thì một sự cố đã xảy ra khiến bình oxy của ông bị cạn và ông đã mất tích dưới làn nước mà không ai tìm được thi thể. Sau 13 năm, những chuyên gia đã tìm được thi thể ông nhưng điều khiến mọi người bất ngờ chính là việc thi thể này không hề bị phân hủy dù ngâm dưới nước trong thời gian lâu như vậy. 

4. Phát hiện 200 xác ướp dị dạng của người ngoài hành tinh 


Một nhóm các nhà nhân chủng học mới đây đã tìm thấy một ngôi mộ đầy bí ẩn tại khu rừng nhiệt đới gần thành phố Kigali Rwanda (Trung Phi). Các thi thể ở đó có một số đặc điểm giống với con người. Trưởng nhóm nghiên cứu tin rằng, những thi thể trên có thể là người ngoài hành tinh tới thăm trái đất chúng ta và đã bị chết sau một thảm họa.
Theo các nhà khoa học, những thi thể đã bị chôn vùi ít nhất 500 năm về trước.
Lúc đầu, các nhà nghiên cứu nghĩ rằng, đó là nơi ở của người tiền sử nhưng qua khảo sát kỹ thì không tìm thấy dấu hiệu cuộc sống con người ở gần đó. 40 ngôi mộ chôn cất khoảng 200 thi thể, tất cả đều còn nguyên vẹn. Sinh vật nằm trong mộ rất cao - khoảng 2,4m (7 feet). Đầu của họ rất to nhưng không có miệng, mũi, mắt.

5.Ăn trộm xác chết để làm ...búp bê


Vừa qua, cảnh sát Nga nhận được thông báo từ chính cha mẹ của người bị tình nghi rằng họ phát hiện những biểu hiện bất thường từ con trai. Ngay lập tức cảnh sát Nga đã tới kiểm tra và phát hiện trong nhà người đàn ông 45 tuổi Anatoly Moskvina 26 xác ướp với dự đoán đều là thiếu nữ từ 15 đến 26 tuổi. Tất cả chúng đều được mặc đồ búp bê xinh xắn - điều mà theo Anatoly giải thích là để thỏa mãn sở thích bị thiếu thốn khi còn nhỏ.
Để có được những xác ướp làm búp bê, anh ta đã đào trộm mộ để ăn cắp xác chết. Trong căn nhà nhỏ tại thành phố Nizhny Novgorod, nằm cạnh sông Volga (cách thủ đô Moskva 400 km về phía đông) luôn có cách sinh hoạt bất thường, gây tò mò cho người xung quanh.
Theo giới thiệu của một hàng xóm thân cận, Anatoly Moskvina là một nhà sử học thông thạo 13 thứ tiếng và đã từng xuất bản sách.


----------



## oanhoanhshop (14 Tháng chín 2013)

nhìn thấy đã khiếp, nhưng mà có cái như trong phim, không biết có phải hình ảnh thật ko


----------



## bé ngốc (18 Tháng mười một 2013)

có that ko vay


----------



## Dachai0712 (19 Tháng ba 2014)

kakakakka.................. lol.......................


----------



## tramhoang (7 Tháng tư 2014)

Mình tin là có thật á


----------



## samny (29 Tháng năm 2014)

nhìn sợ quá, không biết có thật không nhỉ


----------



## Linkpuca (14 Tháng bảy 2014)

em nhìn thấy cứ sợ sợ sao ấy


----------



## sadownano (18 Tháng bảy 2014)

Kinh quá. Nhìn hình tối không dám ngũ


----------

